# Solved: lg extravert won't turn on



## oops!

I removed the battery of my lg extravert to check the model #. when I reinstalled the battery and replaced the back it won't turn on. HELP PLEASE!!


----------



## TerryNet

Make sure the battery is securely and properly connected. And charged.


----------



## oops!

When all else fails, read the instructions! You have to press the on/off key for a few seconds to turn it on. I feel like a dumb a**.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome. 

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page or just below the last post.


----------

